# Polar Lights Round 2



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Again, Just purchased Polar Lights Round 2, Robby, and The Witch!! :freak: WELL WORTH THE MONEY!! Thanks to Rob Lowe of PL!! The boxes are Fantastic!! Robby has Chrome and Clear parts, 2-ways to build him, The Witchs Box is Great all by it self!. With a Dark Gray plastic> the Bottles come in Clear and GLOW!! The Glow plastic is far superior to the Glow Plastic of the 60s> Plus every thing is almost glow; plus same parts in Gray! it is almost like getting 2 kits, Great for Bashing! The Price was also Great! I expected them to be a least $10 more than the Price I paid , (Local Hobby Store, Got to keep them in Business!):thumbsup: This is a GOOD Time for Modelers!! Bye 4 Now; :wave: Aurora1Craig


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

ummm....Craig....What's with the uber big, bright green font? Are you overly excited about the kits?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Great news..and no offense, but the owner of Round2 is TOM Lowe, not Rob..Great to see such enthusiasm! lol...I for one, cannot wait for that classic batmobile 
to come out in December!

Zathras


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

MartinHatfield said:


> ummm....Craig....What's with the uber big, bright green font? Are you overly excited about the kits?


It's a glowing font!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I found some cheap acrylic glow paints at a local art shop. Unfortunately, they lose most of their color when they glow. On the bright side [har], they do glow brightly and look good in natural light. I'm using them on a PL glow BOF and am pleased so far with the results.
I hope to find that witch somewhere around here and give it a similar brush-up.

And why didn't The Witch come with a little black cat? Seems like a natural for the kit. Ah well....


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I got a witch at WF from cult tvman, I too was impressed, About the only parts you dont get extras for are the cauldron itself, the base and the wall, the chopping block, the hat, broom, wooden beam,and animal cage. The glow bottles and jugs are a clear transperant glow plastic, the rest of the glow parts are opaque, and glow a bit stronger. You do get enough parts to build almost two kits. I took parts count, 53 dark grey parts, 10 clear parts, 10 glow clear parts, 35 regular glow parts. Thats a lotta plastic.


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

*Glow- Tom Lowe*

Hi Duhh:freak::freak: Did I say Rob Lowe My Mistake sorry Tom! :hat: Thanks Dr. Brad! Yes mrmurph >I am excited that I spelled it out in Glow!! Oh >No Black Cats good point, Like to see BOF when done. Hope you all get the kits soon! talk to ya later, Aurora1Craig:wave:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Are you sure it's not ROB Lowe? I haven't seen him acting in anything recently.

:>)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

He was on a Family Guy episode recently, in bed with Adam West.

And that's how much sense it made.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Craig, what does that "Altair 4" base for Robby look like? Did they really change it from the old Robot base?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Adam West managed to get a part in something? Good for him; I've seen him in interviews and have read his autobiography, and he constantly bemoans the fact that after Batman the acting work dried up.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Adam's a semi-regular on Family Guy. He plays the mayor of Quahog, RI, as himself.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Mr. West also plays "Catman" on Fairy Oddparents.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

John P said:


> He was on a Family Guy episode recently, in bed with Adam West.


please, someone, take that picture outta my head. please.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

OT



Parts Pit Mike said:


> Are you sure it's not ROB Lowe? I haven't seen him acting in anything recently.
> 
> :>)


He's a regular on Brothers and Sisters.
http://abc.go.com/primetime/brothersandsisters/index?pn=index 

I have the older PL versions of Robby and the witch.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Tome Lowe is the PL guy. Rob Lowe is the actor guy who likes to take home movies with his friends!

Adam West rocks the house on Family Guy. They make him a parody of himself! 
I guess it pays the bills.....

Here is a little secret. Rob Lowe was NOT in bed with Adam West on Family guy. It was cartoon drawings representing each gentleman being misappropriated by Seth McFarlane.

Oh and you do know Seth McFarlane is an alien don't you?

Max Bryant


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Actually, no, it was live-action footage of the two actors in that scene.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I heard most of the molds that were owned by Revell/Mongram are now in Tom Lowes possession? They did not invetory the molds very well, so he has to re- inventory them. Is this true?!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Revell Monogram still owns their own molds and the existing Aurora tooling. Lowe's Round 2 company has access to the AMT/MPC/Polar Lights molds. 

Steve


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Revell Monogram still owns their own molds and the existing Aurora tooling. Lowe's Round 2 company has access to the AMT/MPC/Polar Lights molds.
> 
> Steve


And I can't think of any more fun task than to dig thru those molds to see what each one makes. How cool would THAT be!

Steve


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I sure would like to see Round 2 do the same thing they did for the Aurora Glow Witch to the Forgotten Prisoner,Bride of Frankenstein,and the rest of the gang. Extra glow parts, and great packaging with a reasonable price tag.....Genius!!! Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

*I agree!!*

I agree Moonman!! If they did the kits especcally with the X-tra glow parts like the wiitch!!!:hat:


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Revell Monogram still owns their own molds and the existing Aurora tooling. Lowe's Round 2 company has access to the AMT/MPC/Polar Lights molds.
> 
> Steve


 
MPC at one time had a line of horror kits called "Strange Change". A vampire in his coffin, a mummy in a sarcophagus, and a scientist in a time machine. When the lid was closed, the scene inside would change. I would love to see these re-issued, if the molds still exist.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Those turn up on ebay fairly regularly and at not bad prices.
Especially when you consider that new kits now run in the $20-30 price range.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm beginging to think that as a hobby store, it's easier for me to hook up with companies directly instead of going through wholesalers. 

We just hooked up with IMEX, which make 1/72 historical figures, and were able to purchace almost twice the ammount of kits from them as I was able to from the local wholesalers. 

I know it sounds a little Off topic, but I think I'll try and get my store, Monster Hobbies, to order directly from Round 2. From your reactions to the kits Tom Lowe is bringing out, it might be more than worth it to give them a phone call.

also, I'm having a heck of a time getting model car kits from any of my wholesalers.


----------

